# Eea family permit refused



## Manuele (Mar 31, 2017)

Hi everyone please i need your opinions to reapply for the EEA family permit visa which was refused due to;

Not providing sufficient evidence that? the EEA national who is my husband and currently residing in the UK is a qualified person in accordance with regulation 6 of the immigration EEA regulation 2016.
? I am therefore not satisfied that the EEA national family member is residing in the UK in accordance with immigration European economic area regulation 2016.

?Therefore I refuse your EEA family permit application because I am not satisfied that you meet all the requirements of regulation 12 of the immigration European Economic Area regulation 2016.

I will really appreciate if you can explain what exactly are these regulations and the type of evidences needed to meet up with this regulation 6 and 12 of the immigration EEA 2016. Thanks


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

How long has he been in UK?
What has he been doing, such as working, job-searching, studying etc?
Then I can tell you what evidence you should submit.


----------



## Manuele (Mar 31, 2017)

Thanks for your reply my husband has been in in UK since 1/12/2016 and he started working on the 17/2/2017. The application was submitted on the 10/3/2017 with the purpose of visiting him in the UK with the kids for 10 days.
I want to reapply with the purpose of joining him in the UK with the kids. Thanks


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Then you should submit his latest payslip, bank statement showing the money going in plus employment letter or signed contract, your marriage certificate, and if you haven't been married long, evidence of a genuine relationship such as cohabitation, intervening devotion (communications, skype, visits etc) and children's birth certificates showing him as their father.
What did you submit for your failed application?


----------



## Manuele (Mar 31, 2017)

Thanks for your prompt response. We got married in 2004 and I joined him in 2006 and since then we've lived as a family with three children.
I submitted our marriage certificate, the children birth certificate showing our names/ passports pages, our family photos, our joint account since 2010 with 6 months income and expenditures , my pay slips for six months, my employment letter and residence permit
Then my husband's passport page , his employment letter, a letter from him stating his awareness of our intended visit, and his one pay slip because that was only one he has then.


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

What nationality is your husband and where did you live prior to him moving to the UK?


----------



## Manuele (Mar 31, 2017)

We are both Nigerian, but he is now an Italian citizen since august 2016 after 10 years of residency in Italy according to the law. The children were automatically made Italian citizens too.


----------



## Manuele (Mar 31, 2017)

We both lived and worked in Italy with the kids


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

The refusal states that the ECO does not believe your husband's employment is genuine or ongoing.

I would suggest you wait until such time as you can show that his employment IS genuine and ongoing.


----------



## Manuele (Mar 31, 2017)

Ok thanks,


----------



## Manuele (Mar 31, 2017)

Hello, I want to reapply for the EEA family permit. Currently am not working and would like to visit my husband with the kids but I don't know which is better; applying for visiting or joining(settlement) visa. I need your kind opinions.Thanks.


----------



## freezing (Jan 2, 2016)

family permit is always for 6 months and to my knowledge there is only one type (the one you applied for before). so if your husbands employment is genuine & ongoing, i guess you can supply the evidence Joppa suggested and apply again?


----------



## clever-octopus (May 17, 2015)

Applying for a visit visa requires you to prove that you will leave at the end of your stay - Which is unlikely in this circumstance, as you have much stronger ties to the UK than to your home country. Probably better to apply for the EEA FP again with the documentation suggested.


----------



## Manuele (Mar 31, 2017)

Hello, thanks for your prompt responses but I must say that am getting really CONFUSED as to the best way of applying for the visa to avoid another refusal.
Should my husband who is the EEA national fill the form on my behalf ??
Secondly I need your kind opinions or suggestions on the following questions;

1) how long do you intend to stay in the UK??
2) what is your current working status??
3) Will your spouse best traveling with you to the UK??
4) Is someone other than you paying for all or part of the trip??
5) Do you intend to work in the UK??
6)Do you intend to live with y EEA national permanently??
What are the best ways to answer these questions because am so CONFUSED knowing that they have motives for the questions.
Lastly, is there any other information you wish to be considered as part of your application?????
Thanks for your kind responses.


----------



## Manuele (Mar 31, 2017)

Hello, please I will like to know the documents to submitted for the EEA family permit including the ones needed from my husband showing he's a qualified person exercising his treaty rights in the UK. Thanks


----------



## Manuele (Mar 31, 2017)

Hello, I posted some questions recently without any response. Is there anything I need to know???


----------



## Manuele (Mar 31, 2017)

Hello, I stated that my husband will be travelling with me even though he currently lives and works in the UK because he will be coming over to Italy to accompany the kids and I to the UK. Kindly let me know if am right or your suggestions. Thanks


----------



## Rajput123 (Mar 31, 2017)

Please help me i am worried about submit my EEA visa application vfs changed the procedure of application submission.Now qustion is that only passport and visa form submit in vfs and other relevant evedance like supporting documents send to Sheffield uk by currier Or all the supporting documents submit in vfs.
Please reply who knows about


----------

